# Our first kidding!!!!Update Scarlet kidded pictures!



## G6momma (Dec 31, 2012)

This is Scarlet she is 18 months old and this is her first kidding! She is due sometime in March.


----------



## G6momma (Dec 31, 2012)

We also have a 1 year old Nubian/Alpine mix that is due March, but I can't get her picture to download?


----------



## G6momma (Dec 31, 2012)

Aleta our Nubian/alpine mix


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 31, 2012)

waiting for babies


----------



## heathen (Dec 31, 2012)

Pretty goats cant wait to see the babies.


----------



## G6momma (Dec 31, 2012)

We are so excited but very nervous! Scarlet has been bred to another 100% registered, correct boer and Aleta to a full blooded Nubian that is toooo handsome!


----------



## G6momma (Jan 2, 2013)

From the looks of other goats on this site Aleta is way to skinny. She was super skinny when we got her and now I'm worried. Should we attempt to put weight on her before she kids?


----------



## G6momma (Jan 8, 2013)

Still not much udder


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 8, 2013)

How old is Aleta? Is she FF? By the way you have some beautiful goats


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 9, 2013)

Aleta has really neat coloring and a black tail to go with it.  Very exciting for all of you.


----------



## G6momma (Jan 9, 2013)

Aleta is a year old! Scarlet will be 2 in May! Thank you for the compliments, I'm too excited to be a goat midwife


----------



## G6momma (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh and they're both FF


----------



## G6momma (Jan 17, 2013)

Im so excited Scarlet has an udder the size of a softball now! No udder for Aleta, but both are gaining weight now and starting to look preggo!!


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 17, 2013)

Isn't that so fun? That's when it started to get exciting for me - little udders!


----------



## G6momma (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes! My husband thinks I'm ridiculous for being excited about an udder


----------



## G6momma (Jan 26, 2013)

Updated picture of Scarlet!


----------



## G6momma (Jan 26, 2013)

Updated picture of Aleta!


----------



## rinksgi (Jan 27, 2013)

Lilly, my Nubian(3/4)/Alpine(1/4) nanny will be kidding in March as well. We will be excited midwives together.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 28, 2013)

Waiting for those little babies is the hardest part of raising goats.   Happy kidding!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 28, 2013)

2goats8kids said:
			
		

> Isn't that so fun? That's when it started to get exciting for me - little udders!


X2, that and feeling/seeing babies move!!!


----------



## G6momma (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## G6momma (Feb 6, 2013)

How much longer do you think? We dropped them off to be bred on October 1st!


----------



## G6momma (Feb 18, 2013)

Getting excited! Scarlet has a huge udder and Aleta's is coming along as well. I'm thinking a single for Aleta. FC for a doe!


----------



## G6momma (Feb 27, 2013)

Scarlet is making strange noises and acting very strange. Her teats are swollen and I noticed the wax plug come off today. Should I be concerned about that?


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 27, 2013)

Sounds like it might be soon


----------



## julieq (Feb 27, 2013)

Kids here yet?!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Missy (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## G6momma (Feb 28, 2013)

No babies yet...


----------



## Kitsara (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## G6momma (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## G6momma (Mar 1, 2013)

Her tailbone has risen, but no goo yet? My husband is making a warming barrel tonight just incase.


----------



## madcow (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## G6momma (Mar 2, 2013)

She has goo but it is not streaming?  Will it be today?


----------



## G6momma (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank y'all so much for the help on this site! We were blessed with two boer doelings! They were born at 1:15 today!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 2, 2013)

Ok where are the pics


----------



## PotterWatch (Mar 2, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## G6momma (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## G6momma (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 2, 2013)

They are adorable


----------



## G6momma (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you! I am all smiles!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 2, 2013)

They are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Very nice babies. And they look nice and strong.


----------



## G6momma (Mar 3, 2013)

It looks like Aleta will go today or tonight! Streaming goo! Pray for me though, I have had a virus all day and I'm feeling terrible


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 3, 2013)

hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## G6momma (Mar 3, 2013)

She had a brown spotted nubian that looks just like HER dad!! First kidding season 3 does!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 3, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!  First two are adorable and waiting for the new pics  Hope you are feeling better!!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 4, 2013)

Awesome! Congrats on a successful first kidding and three gorgeous does. Spread the pink dust


----------



## G6momma (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## G6momma (Mar 4, 2013)

My problem is Aleta....she is being a bad mom and I'm exhausted trying to make her take care of her sweet girl. I have to hold Aleta to force her to let the kid nurse. It's terrible


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 4, 2013)

You may have to milk her and give the baby a bottle, is she paying any attention to her? The baby is beautiful too


----------



## G6momma (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you! She is beautiful! No Aleta wouldn't clean her up or even pay her the slightest attention.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 4, 2013)

Sounds like you have a bottle baby like I have


----------



## G6momma (Mar 4, 2013)

That was not the plan! Lol!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 4, 2013)

I know how that goes. Check out Rolls Farm kidding page in kid feeding.
 It is great that is what I follow. last year I milked my doe and fed that way but this year I am using whole cows milk and not milking since she is still caring for two out of the three trips.


----------



## madcow (Mar 5, 2013)

An absolutely gorgeous baby!  The cuteness factor will help if you end up bottle feeding her, at least for a while.  Congrats on the new addition!


----------

